# Chalk Brood, how to treat?



## LSPender

I have one group of hives that have some serious chalk brood and I need to treat.

I have heard rumors that powder Cinnomon on top of brood can help, but have no idea how much to use per hive.
Also, bleach in syrup can help, I understand, not sure on mix.

Looking for input and methods

Thanks, Larry


----------



## dbest

I use two methods:

1. Re-queen (if I can). Most of my chalk brood is a result of bad genetics.
2. Bleach, I've added 1 gallon of bleach to 2500 gallons of syrup. (I dont' know what that ratio would be)


----------



## Action

*Chalk brood?*

Are these Aussie bees?
Jack


----------



## JBJ

I have seen a ratio of 500 to 1; syrup to bleach, used in feed as a general sanitizer. I also know someone who has successfully used 50:50 bleach to water as a spray to clean up active cases. He reported that the day after spray the hives had done major house cleaning with piles of old pupal casings and debris piled up outside the front door. I thought that concentration would kill the bees, but he said they just thoroughly cleaned house and fully recovered from the chalk. I haven't tried it myself, but I have seen that bees can be fairly tolerant of chlorine. Temperature at application may be important in terms of how fast the chlorine volatilizes and how fast the bees dry out. I think he used a light mist and spritzed it on.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*CB*

Bleach in syrup roughly same % as Dennie explained has been touted around here for long time. Never bothered myself though just some requeen and build up then it's gone.


----------



## mbholl

*cinnamon*

I read that Randy Oliver uses lots of cinnamon in his pollen sub. Maybe helps with chalk brood?


----------



## Michael Bush

It will go away on it's own, but I would requeen to avoid it happening again.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespests.htm#chalkbrood


----------



## Flathead Honey

*chalk*

Last summer of course all my aus. queens had bad chalk and once the bees quit carrying out mummies I thought they had worked through it. Well they had cause the didnt have any brood left to make mummies out of. Dryier weather and good nutrition and a nice new queen cure chalk brood.


----------



## BEES4U

*new queen*

Hey Larry;
The consensus is a new queen.

Ernie


----------



## mbholl

*cinnamon oil*

Found this study that involved cinnamon oil - sounds like it was effective?. Last year after a Fumigillin-B treatment we had some chalkbrood; cleared up; no further problems, but we did requeen alot. 

http://www.hgsc.bcm.tmc.edu/projects/microbial/documents/review_Chalkb.pdf


----------



## Ian

Thinking that it probably could be related to genetics, but, then, what bee isnt susceptible to chalk brood when put under stressful conditions.

You mention one group of hives within your operation. I am also assuming your queen program includes all your hives. Not all your hives have a serious enough of a problem to comment on, so I would guess its probably something environmental.
That is, for some reason that particular yard has come down with the disease. Extra stress perhaps? In a windy spot? Bad water? Shortness of nectar? Poor pollen source?
Agriculture? Who knows.

What I think your asking is there a way of relieving the problem withing your yard. 
My best guess would be to provide them with a protein supplement. Maybe set out some water for them,


----------



## BEES4U

*Chalkbrood*

Some more data from the web:
http://maarec.psu.edu/pest&disease/slide25.htm

Chalkbrood Time of Treatment Treatment Material Method of Treatment 

Spring and Summer New queens 
There is no registered chemical treatment for Chalkbrood. 

*Maintain strong colonies and requeen with queens from Hygienic stocks. *

Ernie


----------



## Bee scared

*Re: Chalkbrood*



BEES4U said:


> Some more data from the web:
> http://maarec.psu.edu/pest&disease/slide25.htm
> 
> Chalkbrood Time of Treatment Treatment Material Method of Treatment
> 
> Spring and Summer New queens
> There is no registered chemical treatment for Chalkbrood.
> 
> *Maintain strong colonies and requeen with queens from Hygienic stocks. *
> 
> Ernie


An interesting take on how to cure chalkbrood.
make of it what you may,
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-24/bee-disease-takes-hold-in-alice-springs/7439894


----------



## zhiv9

*Re: Chalkbrood*

I usually only see it it in cool, damp spring weather. Warmer weather and good forage clear it up. If they are in a damp place, I would rethink the yard location. If not, Ian's suggestion of addressing their nutritional needs/deficiencies is always a good one.


----------



## Hogback Honey

*Re: Chalkbrood*



zhiv9 said:


> I usually only see it it in cool, damp spring weather. Warmer weather and good forage clear it up. If they are in a damp place, I would rethink the yard location. If not, Ian's suggestion of addressing their nutritional needs/deficiencies is always a good one.


I believe zhiv9 is correctomundo!! One of my hives, this spring, had chalk brood. My most productive hive, of the two I have. EVERYONE told me I should 'replace the queen, it's genetics', then, the hive about a foot away, totally unrelated to the colony with chalk brood, got chalk brood. I trimmed some trees that were providing too much shade, and keeping the area moister, never did replace that queen, and the colonies are fine.


----------



## RAK

Bananas help with chalkbrood.


----------



## Ian

Hogback Honey said:


> I believe zhiv9 is correctomundo!! One of my hives, this spring, had chalk brood. My most productive hive, of the two I have. EVERYONE told me I should 'replace the queen, it's genetics', then, the hive about a foot away, totally unrelated to the colony with chalk brood, got chalk brood. I trimmed some trees that were providing too much shade, and keeping the area moister, never did replace that queen, and the colonies are fine.


Ya the colony recovered but it is proven genetics lead to their susceptibility.


----------



## camero7

RAK said:


> Bananas help with chalkbrood.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Suchan

Can someone elaborate on this please


----------



## camero7

Learned from Dave Miksa. Peel the banana - cut it lengthwise - lay it on the top bars and let the bees clean it up. It's worked for me a couple of times I had clalk


----------



## crazylocha

Lemon scented bleach, half to full gallon per 300 gallons of 2 to 1 sugar syrup (or Lauri Miller's bee Gatorade) AND cinnamon in pollen patty (among other nutrients). 

Know of at least 3000+ hives with zero chalk since implemented.


----------



## MTN-Bees

I used a bleach solution and Apiguard last year and that cleaned it up. There were two combs in the hive that seemed to be the source. I took those two combs and opened the capped brood and soaked them in the bleach solution for about a minute.


----------



## Michael Bush

I've always done nothing and it cleared up... I suppose you can also use bleach and bananas and a lot of other effort and it will also clear up...


----------



## Fusion_power

another case of correlation does not equal causation?

I haven't seen chalk in 20+ years, 99.9% sure it is the genetics I have now. I used to see it every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## MadAnt

Sorry to bump this thread. If chalkbrood is about genetics, "those tiny bugs" are very wise. One of my nucs(4jumbo frames, 1/8" mdf with 3/4" poly insulation) went supercedure. I said "no" and used hive tool to stop it. Today i found some chalk brood, but no mummies at the doorstep yet.
There is plenty eggs, so my plan is
- shift nuc to the more sunny spot(it get out of shade at 11am now)
- store Q in the pure alcohol for swarming-2018
- get some royal jelly, if there will be too much Q-cells, for my mrs.

So everyone should be happy. Did i missed something?


----------



## Vance G

camero7 said:


> Learned from Dave Miksa. Peel the banana - cut it lengthwise - lay it on the top bars and let the bees clean it up. It's worked for me a couple of times I had clalk


Suit up first! First time I layed that banana on the topbars, my hand turned grey with stinging bees. It makes them hot.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

Vance G said:


> Suit up first! First time I layed that banana on the topbars, my hand turned grey with stinging bees. It makes them hot.


I must admit, I had the same experience.


----------

